# 8 string Multiverse



## ahull123 (Jul 14, 2012)

We just finished this project up it has been a long time in the making...


----------



## The Grief Hole (Jul 14, 2012)

Holeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee shit! That is awesome.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 14, 2012)

When do they go into production?


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh my God!!! 

Holy shit, I WANT IT!!!!!


----------



## signalgrey (Jul 14, 2012)

holy wow


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jul 14, 2012)

Multiverse is such an awesome name for this. The backplate pyramid scene is awesome as well.


----------



## Philligan (Jul 14, 2012)

My jaw literally dropped when I saw this, holy shit 

Could we have the specs? I'm guessing a 2228 neck, and maybe a massively retooled 2228 body. I'm interested in the single coil. And the trem. And everything on it. Also, let me know when you wanna part ways with it 

EDIT: Looks like an RGA8 neck, due to the wood grain and apparent lack of a volute.


----------



## setsuna7 (Jul 14, 2012)

holy mother of GOD!!! Daymn!! I'm speechless!!


----------



## crg123 (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow, great job man.... dibs if you ever sell it (ya right!)

Seriously though, this is fantastic, The DNA jems have always been some of my favorite guitars, its awesome to see that concept taken to the extreme as an 8 string!


----------



## ahull123 (Jul 15, 2012)

Philligan said:


> My jaw literally dropped when I saw this, holy shit
> 
> Could we have the specs? I'm guessing a 2228 neck, and maybe a massively retooled 2228 body. I'm interested in the single coil. And the trem. And everything on it. Also, let me know when you wanna part ways with it
> 
> EDIT: Looks like an RGA8 neck, due to the wood grain and apparent lack of a volute.



it's and RGA8 neck, with 2228 radius (ebony) fingerboard? actually it is a compound radius 10-14. The body is a mahogany body custom made with the 2228 profile but with RGA8 neck pocket.
Single coil is an ex BKP cold sweat that was taken apart for the bobbin and then hand wound by Brett at Guitar Logistics
Trem was 2 OFR's that were welded powder coated, with a new machined trem block, FU hight tension springs with gotoh black boxes, custom 6 position spring claw (brass) chromed and laser etched with mirror back insert
pickups are BKP (bridge) aftermath, (mid) custom, (neck) BKP cold sweat
it has an EMG PA2 and EMG SPC
cover plates by pickguard paradise, with custom graphic (by me) laser etched with swarovski crystal inserts....
that's pretty much it.... oh and swirl by Alan at Out of This Swirled, cleared by Guitar Guru


----------



## Michael T (Jul 15, 2012)

MULTIVERSE !!!!!!


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jul 15, 2012)

That's... That's freakin' amazing. Wonderful. Beautiful. Very nice.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jul 15, 2012)

The aperture settings on some of those pix are atrocious. HAD TO GRIPE.

Now, that's the first guitar I've seen that's had such vivid colors that it's actually hurt my eyes looking at it, I must play this.


----------



## slowro (Jul 15, 2012)

That is amazing! 
DO NOT EVER SELL THAT!
amazing workmanship involved in that
how does it sound?


----------



## mr_ormus777 (Jul 15, 2012)

OMG, that is *BRUTAL!!!*


----------



## Chris Migdalski (Jul 15, 2012)

Has Mr. Vai seen this?


----------



## nikt (Jul 15, 2012)

Holy shit

this guitar is perfect in every detail. I love the colored floyd, stand and case


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 15, 2012)

Ok...... What was the total cost? I'm gonna start saving..... I think.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations, now everyone hates you.


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Jul 15, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Jul 15, 2012)

This guitar is exceptional. One of the few times where I really, really want a swirled guitar. And that's saying something. 

When I look at this guitar I feel like I drank all of the mushroom tea.


----------



## broj15 (Jul 15, 2012)

Thats easily the coolest most gas inducing guitar I think i've seen in a while. That custom back plate is amazing and thats probably one of the best swirls i've ever seen.


----------



## crg123 (Jul 15, 2012)

Like I said earlier this looks amazing! I was wondering though, if you were going to put this much money/ mods into it why'd you go with the RGA8 instead of the RG2228? (Just noticed the neck joint).


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jul 15, 2012)

That is absolutely astonishing!! Breathtaking in every detail. I think my favorite part (if I was forced to choose at gunpoint) would be the bridge; LOVE the tritone aspect. So sick!

And since it is (possibly) the only thing shown I can afford - where did you get that crazy bitchin' case!?


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 15, 2012)

Fr00t !!! That looks awesome!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jul 15, 2012)

i almost screamed when i saw this. no shit.


----------



## TankJon666 (Jul 15, 2012)

I was just gonna post some pics of my H-208 with its first few green coats on it ...I don't think I'm gonna fuckin' bother now!

This has pretty much killed ALL previous and future "refinishes" ever! Thanks...

That being said though when I saw this I jizzed so hard it sucked my undies up through my anus!


----------



## shawnperolis (Jul 15, 2012)

This is the coolest goddamn thing I have ever seen. I feel like I'm on acid when I look at it.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jul 15, 2012)

those cover plates!


----------



## Rap Hat (Jul 15, 2012)

It's so awesome to see this beast all done! I'm still in awe of how it looked in person, and it wasn't even fully assembled at that point!


----------



## naavanka_ (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 15, 2012)

I think im going to swirl my 7421 now 0_0

Where did you get the bridge anodized and those tuners?


----------



## AndreasD (Jul 15, 2012)

I generally dislike swirls, but that is literally jaw dropping. Great job.


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 15, 2012)

That is the most amazing build I've ever seen on the site. Fantastic work man!


----------



## DoomJazz (Jul 15, 2012)

HOLY FUCKING GOD O.O


----------



## abadonae (Jul 15, 2012)

One of the best things i've seen on this site ever. IBANEZ SHOULD TAKE NOTICE


----------



## ahull123 (Jul 15, 2012)

crg123 said:


> Like I said earlier this looks amazing! I was wondering though, if you were going to put this much money/ mods into it why'd you go with the RGA8 instead of the RG2228? (Just noticed the neck joint).



I liked the RGA8 neck better (wider) I have both and I could have used the 2228 neck, I just preferred the feel of the rga8, It is a bit of both as it has the fretboard radius of the 2228 with the rga8 width. We used the 2228 body to make the profile for the replacement body and when the time came I played both for a while and decided I liked the feel of the RGA8 more. Good question though.


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 15, 2012)

No fair! I want one!


----------



## ahull123 (Jul 15, 2012)

Rap Hat said:


> It's so awesome to see this beast all done! I'm still in awe of how it looked in person, and it wasn't even fully assembled at that point!



Thanks... Chris did an awesome set up. this thing plays like butter. I think I am going to go with lighter strings as it has 10's but other than that, it is great. I am making a punch list for Chris and then it is going back, I will PM you and if you want to stop down there (Hot Rod 6 Strings in Danbury) and play it you certainly can.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 15, 2012)

Quite crazy!


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jul 15, 2012)

The colors!! My eyes!!


----------



## Rook (Jul 15, 2012)

IT IS AMAZIIIIIIIIIING!!!!!!

Congrats, so glad to see it finished.


----------



## intense134 (Jul 15, 2012)

Best build ever . the multi color tuners are a nice touch


----------



## DancingCloseToU (Jul 15, 2012)

That's just made #1 on my list of coolest instruments of all time


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 15, 2012)

That's amazing, and has the most pimped out trem block I've ever seen!

Edit: Trem Cavity.


----------



## Tsmith678 (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow this is amazing lol for the most part I don't like any guitar that isn't a natural wood finish but this thing is fuckin awesome


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 16, 2012)

Can't accurately express my wants.

*Nice.
Fucking.
Score.
Dude.
*


----------



## -42- (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Underworld (Jul 16, 2012)

Smokin'. Nuff said.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Jul 16, 2012)

i honestly dont know if i could sit and look at the guitar sitting in that case for too long. my eyes nearly watered just looking at it on a computer screen!! i think its beautiful, and its nice to see a single coil in there too! great job!!!


----------



## JStraitiff (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol that turned out pretty cool. I like how you colored the tuners.


----------



## pink freud (Jul 16, 2012)

That case is pimp.

Guitar's not bad either


----------



## Malikon (Jul 16, 2012)

That's incredible. Nice job!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 16, 2012)

Holy. Shit.


----------



## Rap Hat (Jul 16, 2012)

ahull123 said:


> Thanks... Chris did an awesome set up. this thing plays like butter. I think I am going to go with lighter strings as it has 10's but other than that, it is great. I am making a punch list for Chris and then it is going back, I will PM you and if you want to stop down there (Hot Rod 6 Strings in Danbury) and play it you certainly can.



Definitely man, thanks! Chris really does great work, and HR6S is probably the only shop in the area that has worked with 8s.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jul 16, 2012)

Pink hardware! What!?


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Jul 16, 2012)

Damn thats freaking awesome. But I dont wanna be the person to set up that bitch of a bridge


----------



## ToupaTroopa (Jul 16, 2012)

That's amazing man! Congrats on the finished product!


----------



## digitalpig (Jul 16, 2012)

Finally!  Fantastic guitar, man, unbelievable swirl as well! Looks just as good as the new MC UVs, great!!


----------



## themike (Jul 16, 2012)

Nothing but absolute freaking respect from me on that piece..... wow.


----------



## noise in my mind (Jul 16, 2012)

amazing work!


----------



## jarnozz (Jul 16, 2012)

Now THAT´s a ´one of a kind´ Guitar! sweet lord it makes me happy just by looking at it


----------



## DarkRain93 (Jul 16, 2012)

Sick dude, nice job \m/


----------



## toecutter (Jul 16, 2012)

*YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's even scalloped!!!!!
*


----------



## Lirtle (Jul 16, 2012)

You are the man for not making any compromises on this build. Truly perfect down to every detail.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Jul 17, 2012)

This is seriously so fucking awesome!


----------



## ahull123 (Jul 17, 2012)

Lirtle said:


> You are the man for not making any compromises on this build. Truly perfect down to every detail.



Ironically, it is going back in the shop to have a little more work done before I consider it done. Addicted to plastic surgery?...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 17, 2012)

Can i can dibs?


----------



## Jaden (Jul 17, 2012)

WOW! 
really amazing work on that, i especially love the attention to the hardware.

J.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 17, 2012)

So... How's it sound?


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Jul 17, 2012)

OH MY FUCKING GOD!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 17, 2012)

What's the mini switch for again? Piezo or sustainer?


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jul 17, 2012)

Incredible guitar. Absolutely incredible. 
The attention to every little detail is amazing, am loving the powered coated Floyd.... Bravo Sir. Bravo indeed!


----------



## Decipher (Jul 17, 2012)

This...... wins....... fucking....... EVAR.

Wow.


----------



## MetalSlab (Jul 17, 2012)

Incredible work. Hope it plays as well as the originals.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jul 17, 2012)

Holy hell... just... wow...

Fantastic guitar! Mr. Vai needs to see this (and possibly in person too!  )


----------



## ahull123 (Jul 17, 2012)

MetalSlab said:


> Incredible work. Hope it plays as well as the originals.



It plays so much better!!!!!!!! I cannot explain.... Chris spent like 20+ hours on the setup. It sounds incredible. Honestly, I was worried all along that it would look cool but play like shit, but that is not the case. We didn't know for sure until the very end whether it was going to be any good as a player or even sound decent. I spent the money to make sure everything was the best, but you just never know if you hit the right combination until it is tuned up and played for the first time. I am very picky about my guitars and I love this one, way beyond just the time/money into. I connected with it the first time I played it, it may sound weird but that's the truth.


----------



## xrandolphx (Jul 17, 2012)

I am 100% stunned by this guitar...


----------



## The Only Factor (Jul 18, 2012)

Like I replied in the other tread about this, EPIC is the only word to describe it. This is by far "SSO's Guitar of the Year"!!!

And just when I thought I was over my GAS for a multicolor UV77, this keeps me wanting one soooooooo bad. And having heard a few snippets of the upcoming Vai stuff, I'm hooked all over again!!!

Yet again sir, Congrats many times over to you and such a stunning piece!


----------



## F4R537KTP09 (Jul 18, 2012)

I so much liked the Universe guitar that I can only like even more this "multiverse" in all its beautiness and all. What a job was done on it!
You say it's not finished yet, but still it is really astounding what has already been done.
I won't ever steal this guitar if I saw it, but I definitely would want a picture of it in my hands! 
You lucky man, have fun with your wonderful (and colorfull) guitar!


----------



## DaethedralXiphos7FX (Jul 18, 2012)

That is just sic! Now all Ibanez needs is a 9 string "Omniverse"


----------



## ahull123 (Jul 26, 2012)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> That is absolutely astonishing!! Breathtaking in every detail. I think my favorite part (if I was forced to choose at gunpoint) would be the bridge; LOVE the tritone aspect. So sick!
> 
> And since it is (possibly) the only thing shown I can afford - where did you get that crazy bitchin' case!?



we made it from scratch, using the original case as a template, we did reuse some of the foam, but otherwise scratch built. The original case was flimsy and I wanted to incorporate the stand in the case without it bouncing around, which was not possible as the old case was too shallow.


----------



## Chris Migdalski (Jul 26, 2012)

ahull123 said:


> The original case was flimsy and I wanted to incorporate the stand in the case without it bouncing around, which was not possible as the old case was too shallow.


I have to agree about the ibanez prestige 8 string case being flimsy, I'm on tour right now and after loading and unloading with the other gear I'm concerned that the case is warping down the center, when I pick it up the center lock always pops open due to the handle pulling and bowing the side its attached to ...also, the ibanez Logo that is made out of plastic doesn't make it easy to slide right next to other cases.I fear it's just a matter of time it gets knocked off


----------



## Nag (Jul 26, 2012)

this is madness !


----------



## Jet9 (Jul 26, 2012)

I remember the thread for this on Jemsite, I still cum hard every time I see this.


----------



## Faine (Jul 27, 2012)

haha holy shit dude. thats awesome.


----------



## Ishan (Jul 27, 2012)

Somebody must show this to Vai!


----------



## Philligan (Jul 27, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> What's the mini switch for again? Piezo or sustainer?



EMG Afterburner, he's got that and the SPC.

This GAS is killing me haha I really wanna do something like this.


----------



## chris9 (Jul 28, 2012)

that is just amazing its a work of art!!!!!!


----------



## BLACKFOX86 (Jul 28, 2012)

Coolest thing I've seen in a looong time. It's amazing how creative people are these days.


----------



## Illogium (Aug 12, 2012)

Amazing!

Can I ask if the pickguard was also made at pickguard paradise or do you have a template for it?


----------



## phaeded0ut (Aug 14, 2012)

Whoa, that was an amazing amount of work, and the whole project looks gorgeous, too. I'd go so far as to say, "prettier than the original 7-string." 

I wonder if Ibanez will start to produce these on their own?


----------



## kris_jammage (Aug 14, 2012)

Totally bnlown away by this! Amazing guitar, congrats!


----------



## ahull123 (Aug 14, 2012)

Illogium said:


> Amazing!
> 
> Can I ask if the pickguard was also made at pickguard paradise or do you have a template for it?



Yeah, Tom made it (pickguard paradise) the pickguard won't be very useful though as the body was custom made and I am sure the dimensions won't work on other guitars, you are welcome to ask him, he is an awesome guy to work with, maybe he can re template the pickup routes. The outer template profile should fit an RG2228 which is what it was dimensioned after (trem and pickups different).


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Aug 14, 2012)

Best swirl Universe of all times. Hands down. The covers, pickguard, saddles, everything; so much awesome detail. Colored trem springs? Wow. Nothing but love for this guitar. Bravo with hot fudge, whipped creme, and a cherry on top.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 14, 2012)

Only 8 string I have ever wanted.


----------



## LeAdEr (Aug 17, 2012)

looks really great. What´s the sense of the battery? Do you have an active EQ or something like that?


----------



## ahull123 (Aug 17, 2012)

LeAdEr said:


> looks really great. What´s the sense of the battery? Do you have an active EQ or something like that?



EMG afterburner (PA2)(booster), and EMG SPC control


----------



## zero_end (Aug 17, 2012)

Vidz? soundclips? when?

That's full of sexy btw


----------



## ahull123 (Aug 19, 2012)

I thought I would post an image of the graphic I am having laser etched to be installed inside the case, let me know what you think, it is a take-off of the graphic on the back of the cover.


----------



## ahull123 (Aug 19, 2012)

and this is the matching plate, they will go on either side of the neck over the accessories cover inside the case. It is a thanks for the people who contributed to the project.


----------



## Deaderzombie (Aug 19, 2012)

Stunning guitar, It'd be great to have production models for these


----------



## MikeH (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 19, 2012)

There aren't even words to express how awesome I think that is.


----------



## Metaloaf (Aug 20, 2012)

This is blindingly amazing! Did not spare a detail on it, that's awesome! I 'ed my pants.

One question though, why do the back plates have holes on them? is the guitar sooo hot that it needs it's own ventilation?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 20, 2012)

F'N GREAT! Wow wow.... Best 8 ever.


----------



## ahull123 (Aug 20, 2012)

trasherfromhell said:


> This is blindingly amazing! Did not spare a detail on it, that's awesome! I 'ed my pants.
> 
> One question though, why do the back plates have holes on them? is the guitar sooo hot that it needs it's own ventilation?



actually the holes are inlaid swarovski crystals that don't photograph well, and thanks for the comments, this guitar is a labor of love. I decided a while ago ago to go "all in" and I wasn't going to restrict myself because of something petty like money, a few late mortgage payments later, it's all good..


----------



## mike90t09 (Aug 20, 2012)

Holy lord that is a badass guitar. Great job!


----------



## JakeRI (Aug 20, 2012)

ill take this in plain black, please....


----------



## MikeH (Aug 20, 2012)

There you go. Now get out.


----------



## strelok (Aug 22, 2012)

utterly superb.

the case, a bit to much.. but hey ho.. the customer is always right..

I LOVED the swirly Uv's back in the day. never even got to play one.. think i touched one (like a pervert) in a music store about 17 years ago.. haha


----------



## ahull123 (Aug 24, 2012)

JakeRI said:


> ill take this in plain black, please....



that is how mine started it's life....... kind of funny....


----------



## toecutter (Aug 25, 2012)

How does one get their hands on that floyd?


----------



## GXPO (Aug 28, 2012)

^


ahull123 said:


> Trem was 2 OFR's that were welded powder coated, with a new machined trem block, FU hight tension springs with gotoh black boxes, custom 6 position spring claw (brass) chromed and laser etched with mirror back insert


 
An OFR 8 is also in the making.. I think it was due before the year is out. Anyone?


----------



## Austin_ep (Aug 28, 2012)

My god... this thing is absolutely amazing to look at. It is though it burns into your eyes, and as much as the neon makes me want to look away, I can't! The backplate is killer too, really awesome job man!


----------



## ahull123 (Aug 30, 2012)

some new pics....


----------



## ahull123 (Aug 31, 2012)

pic of the reworked electronics cavity, as well as new trem block (stainless)


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Sep 1, 2012)

I thought you were making other multiverses too.


----------



## ahull123 (Sep 1, 2012)

Dan_Vacant said:


> I thought you were making other multiverses too.



yeah, I have 2 others, one is being swirled, the other is a quilt. I need to finish one before I go too far on the others.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Sep 2, 2012)

ahull123 said:


> yeah, I have 2 others, one is being swirled, the other is a quilt. I need to finish one before I go too far on the others.


I kinda thought that was the situation cause this seems like it is costing a good amount of money(well worth it seems).


----------



## ahull123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Dan_Vacant said:


> I kinda thought that was the situation cause this seems like it is costing a good amount of money(well worth it seems).



Yeah, this thing was a lesson in discretionary spending, but I try to limit myself to no more than 2 builds or things start getting messed up. I have another Vai-esque project I just finished, I will post some pics later of that one. I am bringing both to the meet-and-greet tomorrow at the Ridgefield playhouse.

The next next ones are in the hopper and all total I think I have 4-5 custom builds in various stages, but I will advance the next 2 in a week or so.


----------



## ahull123 (Sep 5, 2012)

Vai rocks the multiverse ......


----------



## Chris Migdalski (Sep 5, 2012)

just curious if Mr. Vai doodled on it for an extended period of time or did he just strum it? how was his reaction to you showing him it etc?


----------



## stuglue (Sep 5, 2012)

Did you get Vai to sign it?
I think for your next multiverse one half of the guitar needs to be the swirl and the other painted in the EVH frankenstrat colours, just to be totally crazy


----------



## guitareben (Sep 5, 2012)

JKHGIJGHBKGLIULWI UHEW LIUH WE{[email protected]

I can't... its just too... holy...jfngl;shge./ 

Stunning  

What did Vai think of it??


----------



## ahull123 (Sep 5, 2012)

guitareben said:


> JKHGIJGHBKGLIULWI UHEW LIUH WE{[email protected]
> 
> I can't... its just too... holy...jfngl;shge./
> 
> ...



he liked it, he liked the swirl a lot.
First: He looked it all over twice, he did a few runs on it, jammed a few chords, asked me a bunch of questions about it. looked it all over again, and said it was really, really nice. He didn't have much time but, just to see the guitar in his hands was simply awesome!!!! He signed the back of the headstock for me and went to soundcheck (which he was late for). The show BTW was amazing, he never fails to amaze.


----------



## Dayviewer (Sep 5, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 5, 2012)

EVERYTHING about this thread.


----------



## 77zark77 (Sep 5, 2012)

Vai was so jealous, he said he can't play on it


----------



## frogunrua (Sep 5, 2012)

Seriously one of my favorite swirls I've ever seen!


----------



## guitareben (Sep 5, 2012)

ahull123 said:


> he liked it, he liked the swirl a lot.
> First: He looked it all over twice, he did a few runs on it, jammed a few chords, asked me a bunch of questions about it. looked it all over again, and said it was really, really nice. He didn't have much time but, just to see the guitar in his hands was simply awesome!!!! He signed the back of the headstock for me and went to soundcheck (which he was late for). The show BTW was amazing, he never fails to amaze.



:O :O Sounds like the most epic day :O


----------



## ahull123 (Sep 5, 2012)

favored nation posted our pic!!!! check it out......

Favored Nations Entertainment | Facebook


----------



## TimSE (Sep 5, 2012)

hah awesome


----------



## sleightest (Sep 5, 2012)

thats badass!!! Im gonna try to get money together to see Mr.Vai in october here in Seattle.


----------



## ahull123 (Sep 7, 2012)

Look how many "likes" this got vs, all the others on the page.

Favored Nations Entertainment | Facebook


----------



## ahull123 (Sep 10, 2012)

Video for those who have been waiting..... My friend Anthony shows a couple of styles on it. I will try to get more later, He just threw this together for me so you guys could hear it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CZx8PMYkn4&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Sep 10, 2012)

Maybe now Vai will ask Ibanez to produce a jem or a universe 8 string


----------



## christheasian (Sep 11, 2012)

i just shit


----------



## dooredge (Sep 11, 2012)

This is THE best swirl I've seen dude! You've definitely done yourself proud on this build! Look forward to seeing your other projects as well.


----------



## Corrosion (Sep 14, 2012)

Really good video! It's even better plugged in!


----------



## D Magic (Sep 15, 2012)

That is awesome. I'm jealous.


----------



## ahull123 (Sep 26, 2012)

a friend E-mailed me he saw ibanez ukraine posted my guitar 

Twitter / Ibanez_Ukraine: Ibanez Multiverse http://t.co/2wlmABaD


----------



## Jason Spell (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm glad you're getting a lot of attention with this. I sold an RGA8QM on eBay a bit ago, and the buyer owns a custom guitar painting business. He wanted to talk to me on the phone about it, then said "did you see the Multiverse on sevenstring.org?"


----------



## Seventary (Sep 29, 2012)

Man, that guitar is going places. And so it should. Sweet!


----------



## ahull123 (Sep 29, 2012)

dingaling said:


> I'm glad you're getting a lot of attention with this. I sold an RGA8QM on eBay a bit ago, and the buyer owns a custom guitar painting business. He wanted to talk to me on the phone about it, then said "did you see the Multiverse on sevenstring.org?"



I appreciate the attention the guitar is getting, we worked really hard on it, I would like to say it is all me, but that would not be correct, as it really was a collaboration by some of the coolest people I have worked with, I took the guitar as far as I did because the artisans who worked with me kept raising the bar with ideas and the quality of their work, that I felt compelled to take it to the next level...... I am so pleased with the end result, and I wouldn't trade the experience for nothing. It's lesser brother is coming sometime soon. It won't be as spectacular but it should be pretty cool.

other pics I hadn't posted yet..


----------



## tubarao guitars (Oct 19, 2012)

that swirled ibanez logo on the green case. OMG


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Oct 20, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## ahull123 (Nov 12, 2012)

tubarao guitars said:


> that swirled ibanez logo on the green case. OMG



you would choke if you knew what it cost to ship to england to have it swirled..... I thought it would be a cool touch though.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Nov 12, 2012)

That case and logo are SWEET! Of course the guitar is as well, but I hadn't noticed the case and logo since I'd been staring at that guitar drooling!


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Nov 12, 2012)

The custom matching stand is a particularly sweet-ass touch. Shit. lol


----------



## DTSH (Nov 12, 2012)

I love the powder coated (I'm assuming) parts... They should start offering weird colored tremolo systems.


----------



## abandonist (Nov 13, 2012)

That reminds me of my sister's Lisa Frank stuff in the 80s.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 14, 2013)

That is fucking horrible

...

I love it!!!


----------



## facepalm66 (Jan 14, 2013)

Looks so black metal


----------



## NoMod (Jan 15, 2013)

Holy multicoloured jizz batman, that is crazy...the colour receptors in my brain just melted...


----------



## ahull123 (Jan 15, 2013)

I appreciate the nice remarks, it was a lot of work, but worth it in the end, it won a contest on MG.org recently, and they run it as a banner on the page for a couple of months, it is pretty cool to see peoples responses to it!

Metalguitarist.org - The Heavy Metal Guitar Authority


----------



## Loomer (Jan 15, 2013)

I think my retinas just burned off.


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 15, 2013)

I have such a serious boner for this guitar.


----------



## ondellonoya (Jun 11, 2013)

god... this is the coolest universe-like I've ever seen..!!


----------



## lucasreis (Jun 16, 2013)

This is beyond beautiful, congrats


----------



## ahull123 (Jun 16, 2013)

I appreciate all the comments, we worked really hard on it and it paid off in the end.


----------



## c0n0r (Jun 16, 2013)

wow, that really is amazing! You did a fantastic job with that!


----------



## HurrDurr (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm gonna ....ing cry... So beautiful...


----------



## vilk (Jun 17, 2013)

is this real life?


----------



## octavarium7 (Jun 28, 2013)

I love it and I love you for thinking this up. HNGD(belated)!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jun 28, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> is this real life?



Is this just Fanta sea?


----------



## skisgaar (Jun 28, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Is this just Fanta sea?



Caught in a landslide (of orders).


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jun 28, 2013)

skisgaar said:


> Caught in a landslide (of orders).



No escape from reality. Same context, that bugger of a guy.


----------



## Forkface (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm gonna bump this thread because i just found it and I feel everybody ever in the whole world forever needs to see this.

Seriously this thread should be stuck up top and renamed: "a guide to win at life yes"


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm sweatin' loads.


----------



## Deep Blue (Jul 7, 2014)

THANK YOU FOR BUMPING THIS.

That is just..... excuse me, I need to go lie down.


----------



## redlol (Jul 8, 2014)

This thread is required viewing for all 7+string players


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 8, 2014)

I love it, minus the colored hardware.


----------



## PunchLine (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## JLesher6505 (Mar 2, 2015)

I can dig &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm so jealous that you even got Steve Vai to play that bad boy! The amount of custom work you've done for this guitar, the case, even the freaking guitar stand!!! Still hands-down the most beautiful 8 I think I've ever seen.


----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 3, 2015)

aaaand now this begs to ask who is going to even attempt to step this up to a 9 or 10er.. "String Theory" lol although that would just be a tad overboard. This is like a newage holy relic. Congrats!


----------



## ahull123 (Jul 8, 2015)

9 or 10 huh... I thought about it.... BTW thanks for the nice remarks!! I mean it sincerely, these days many people are so negative and i understand this isn't everyones cup of tea. But what I set out to do was take this into the realm of a piece of living art not just a guitar. It is the greatest feeling when people 'get' what you are trying to do. Thanks Again!


----------



## tabqwerty (Sep 15, 2018)

I'll buy a copy of it if you're willing to make another.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Sep 19, 2018)

Best necrobump ever!

That guitar is outstanding looking.


----------



## Papaoneil (Sep 20, 2018)

ahull123 said:


> 9 or 10 huh... I thought about it.... BTW thanks for the nice remarks!! I mean it sincerely, these days many people are so negative and i understand this isn't everyones cup of tea. But what I set out to do was take this into the realm of a piece of living art not just a guitar. It is the greatest feeling when people 'get' what you are trying to do. Thanks Again!


This guitar still haunts me. It is amazing


----------



## Papaoneil (Sep 20, 2018)

ahull123 said:


> 9 or 10 huh... I thought about it.... BTW thanks for the nice remarks!! I mean it sincerely, these days many people are so negative and i understand this isn't everyones cup of tea. But what I set out to do was take this into the realm of a piece of living art not just a guitar. It is the greatest feeling when people 'get' what you are trying to do. Thanks Again!


This guitar still haunts me. It is amazing


----------



## Paul McAleer (Sep 23, 2018)

Still the best 8 string I've ever seen


----------

